# Frog Help



## Tyl3r (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, 
I have a standard 4ft tank (4ftx45cmx45cm), just wondering if I could set up a frog aquarium out of this or does it not have enough height?
Thanks, 
Tyler


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 13, 2014)

The only "hassle" you'll have will be designing a lid cover that will allow light to get through but not crickets from escaping.

If it's a one piece lid then the light/s will have to be properly secured to it for the constant lifting of feeding crickets & maintenance.


----------



## Tyl3r (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, that is what I was thinking.. Just wasn't sure whether or not the tank will be too short.


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well another idea would be to stand it upright & have it 4ft tall.
Secure the bottom with glass & silicone to make it water proof then a mesh swing door & possible lighting too.


----------

